# Strawberries are too soft



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The June bearing strawberries are finally getting ripe enough to harvest. I picked a quart to dehdrate.
However they are incredibly soft and watery. Simply holding them causes them to drip juice.
I have never had this happen in all the years I've grown them. They aren't as sweet as normally but ok. Little or no mildew or rot.
When I sliced them to dry, they about melted away. They were bright red and large but they are drying down to nothing.
Too much wet weather? Something wrong with my new soil in the beds?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Quite possibly the soil, if it was ammended or if fertilizer was added this Spring. See the section on Fertilizing, Growing Strawberries | Strawberry Plants .org

This is from the "Fireside" sticky above Post # 6, for more information.

geo


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you - too much nitrogen. Oh well- I just got the "I'm going to be serious about my garden" bug and should have been more careful. They certainly produced much better with the benign neglect of previous years. Sigh................


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

They always blame berries that aren't as sweet as usual on too much water around here. I haven't been picking yet, but with a past week of dry haymaking weather the strawberries should be fantastic.


----------

